# What 6th-level spells should any Wizard have?



## dcollins (Jul 6, 2004)

Here's a poll I'm using to generate a "baseline" core Wizard's spell list. You can pick as many selections as you like.

Say you have a Wizard of about 15th level -- adventuring, PC or NPC, non-specialized, non-multiclassed, core rules only. He or she can prepare 3, maybe 4, spells of 6th-level. What spells should he or she prepare in those slots?

You can pick as many selections as you'd like -- I would suggest 3 or 4. I've tried to narrow down the full list to about 28; feel free to choose "Other" and post the core-rules must-have selection that you think I left out.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Jul 6, 2004)

I've always found the 6th level spell selection to be the hardest to consider as a PC. NPCs OTH is a different matter. I would choose a selection completely different as NPC's tend to consider the longterm (i.e. what would be useful in a life filled mostly of nothing and the occasional attack, usually a surprise). But for a good baseline Wizard I chose:

_Chain Lightning _ - For "responsible" evocation damage that a Wiz can differentiate between targets, possibly even targeting a primary threat and several minor threats.

_Dispel Magic, Greater_ - A more powerful Dispel Magic, always good from coutnerspelling to removing buffs from a fo, to dispelling threatening on-going spell effects.

_Mage's Lucubration_ - Recall any 5th level or lower spell, a tactically versatile spell that allows use of another lower level spell a second time when either the first casting failed, on-going effect is countered, or a second casting is beneficial due to foe's vulnerability to the spell. A particular bonus when you may not know what it is you will be fighting.

_True Seeing_ - Pierce through illusions, necessary to avoid confusion or being tricked, possibly resulting in untimely death due to the guile of your attacker, most notably useful when attacked with combinations of illusions: Invisible or Illusory attackers, phantom objects, or misleading images.

I'd also include a single _Contingency_ spell on the baseline Wizard, a spell not found normally prepared as it should already be in effect.


----------



## EvilGM (Jul 6, 2004)

Greater Dispel Magic, Disintegrate and Antimagic Field are must-haves.

All the divination spells are good to have as well... Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, and True Seeing.

Contingency is up there too.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jul 6, 2004)

Contingency and Greater Dispelling. Everything else is optional.

Contingency is key for any wizard because it enables him to always be prepared. Wizards go down quickly if surprised and having a way to prepare for the unexpected is incredibly useful. It's even more useful for NPC wizards who aren't usually in conflict since they can afford to use broader contingencies. An adventuring wizard probably doesn't want to trigger his contingency for "when I am attacked" because he gets into battles on a regular basis and doesn't want to waste a contingency on a random brigand encounter unless it turns serious. A non-adventuring wizard can afford to trigger a contingency on a trivial encounter because he doesn't have many of them.

Greater Dispelling is also useful because wizards are inevitably faced with the challenge of bringing down magical protections, dispelling charms, etc and Dispel Magic runs out of steam by the time you're 14th level or so.

The rest are gravy.

Planar Binding is probably the closest to a must have but a lot of wizards do just fine without bound servitors.

Disintegrate. It's nice, but there are other ways to deal damage. (Quickened Scorching Ray does 1/2 as much damage but doesn't have a save and doesn't take an action).

Acid Fog is a great way to control the battlefield but Solid Fog is nearly as good and a lot of foes are immune to the acid (which doesn't amount to much anyway).

Chain Lightning is nice for its targetability but it's pretty weak damage except to the primary target--a maximized lightning bolt is often better.

True Seeing is pretty handy too but it only comes up infrequently and the material component is an important deterent to using it. (Summon Monster VII for an Avoral Guardinal who can use True Seeing at will is also a good (cheap) substitute for a lot of its uses).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2004)

Lot's of good spells, but my real must-haves include:

Analyze Dweomer (forgot to tag other for that one )
Contingency
Greater Dispel Magic
Mordenkainen's Lucubration

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2004)

Maybe Antimagic Field should be included as well, that's a real killer spell against opposing wizards.

 EDIT: And True Seeing should probably be nominated also.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 6, 2004)

My selection is:

_Analyze Dweomer_
_Chain Lightning_ (the last one)
_Globe of Invulnerability_
_Repulsion_

edit: on which base did you keep ADweomer and Repulsion out of the list?


----------



## Olive (Jul 6, 2004)

wall of force makes disintergrate crucial.


----------



## Oscar carramiñana (Jul 6, 2004)

Contingency, Disintegrate,AMF,GMDispel, Chain lighting, True seeing are must have on any spellbook 
the others spells  varies as wizard type
but Tenser's Transformation are a bad spell I think.
When a wiz must enter in melee the other pc's are dead,teleport to any safe place.

Others spells:
 hardening Mof  to make your items hard.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2004)

True Seeing is also pretty damn good, yeah.

 Disintegrate is good, but you can still dimension door or teleport through a wall of force, or (13+) cast limited wish, if it really needs to be removed.  And there are plenty other ways to remove a barrier or kill an opponent. Hardly a must-have in my eyes.

 And why would chain lightning be a must-have spell?
 I'd rate that among the lowest ranking spells in that level, actually. 

 Tenser's Transformation is fun and can be quite nasty, really! 
 Of course, not a must-have, but at least a fun spell.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 6, 2004)

Contingency - already in place.

Greater Dispel - Always a must have as a lot of people have already mentioned for a variety of reasons.

Anti-magic Field - Well if it's good enough for Beholders, (and it bloody well was when we faced one!!!).

Planar Binding - Excellent for a variety of long or short term tasks.

Summons 6 - Summons are my favorites. Although they are generally underpowered for whatever you tend to face, they can be extremely useful in combat for flanking, as flying mounts if you need them or just plain cannon fodder if you need to flee. At level 6 I particularly like the Bralani Eladrin and its holy bow.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Jul 6, 2004)

*A compiled list?*

dcollins: I assume you'll eventually get through all the levels with these polls.  Do you plan to compile them into "the iconic spellbook" later on?  That would be a pretty nifty primer for beginning wizards to use as a guideline.


----------



## dcollins (Jul 6, 2004)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> dcollins: I assume you'll eventually get through all the levels with these polls.  Do you plan to compile them into "the iconic spellbook" later on?  That would be a pretty nifty primer for beginning wizards to use as a guideline.




Frankly I hadn't thought that far ahead, but that's a good idea.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2004)

There is already an iconic spellbook in a web enhancement, altho I'm not sure, whether it is also a good one. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Felix (Jul 6, 2004)

Contingency
Greater Dispelling
True Seeing

I'm much more of a fan of the de-buffing and defensive spells for Wizards since they can really be caught blindsided if they pick the wrong offensive spells; it's hard to go wrong with these three though.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2004)

You really need to learn about the power of Mordenkainen's Lucubration. 

How often have you been in a situation like this?

“Damn, I already used up my ... spell!”
“Doh! I'd need another ... spell for this!”
“We don't have time, you can't sit down for 15 minutes now!”

You can't have scrolls for everything... 

It really offers a lot of flexibility. I tend to learn this spell once or twice every day and it almost always can be put to good use! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Felix (Jul 6, 2004)

Re: Mordenkainen's Lucubration

Lucubration: n, 1. Laborous writing or study. 2. Pedantry in writing or speech.

Does anyone else see this spell and say: Mordenkainen's Lubrication? I mean, kinda like how the spell lubricates your mind and lets the already cast spell back into your mind?

Oops


----------



## ThorneMD (Jul 7, 2004)

Unless I missed it, 1st question.  What type of wizard?  And what is the wizard personality?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2004)

Generic. 

It's basically asking, which spells are the most important to have.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Saeviomagy (Jul 8, 2004)

Definately contingency.

Mord's lucubration isn't that great, especially for preparing. I'd much prefer mnemonic enhancer. Two levels lower, but has many added benefits. A wand of this one would be nice...

Chain lightning? Awful damage, reflex saves etc. Eurch.

SM VI is OK, but not great.

True seeing is essential

Greater dispel... essential.

I also chose shadow walk - better than teleport for a lot of transport, especially with a large party.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2004)

Saeviomagy said:
			
		

> Mord's lucubration isn't that great, especially for preparing.




It isn't meant for preparing. Casting time: 1 action, not 10 minutes. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 8, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> Re: Mordenkainen's Lucubration
> 
> Lucubration: n, 1. Laborous writing or study. 2. Pedantry in writing or speech.
> 
> ...




I've always read it as lubrication, until your post I hadn't noticed it was lucubration.  Do to too nothing to see here.

For me the spells are contingency,(frequently D-Door when grappled or surprised) greater dispel magic cause displing buffs is good, flesh to stone for a decent range save or die, and wall of iron because instaneous wall spells rule, they have a solid effect and they are incredibly versatile.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 8, 2004)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> Acid Fog is a great way to control the battlefield but Solid Fog is nearly as good and a lot of foes are immune to the acid (which doesn't amount to much anyway).




2d6 continuing damage is a worthless waste of an addition for 2 spell levels.  They really suck at making continuing damage spells.


----------



## Al (Jul 9, 2004)

Antimagic Field
Contingency
Disintegrate

Antimagic Field is a great spell.  No one spell can reliably short-circuit enemy casters of any level.  Gather your tanks within a 10' radius of you and you can make short work of opposing casters.  Alternately, if you are a multiclass caster, such as an Eldritch Knight, it can enable you to simple go man-o-man against your opponents.

Contingency is the only spell which you can reliably say *will* save your life.  Whether it's Break Enchantment, Protection from Energy, Dimension Door or the old faithful Teleport, some variation of Contingency will invariably play its part in allowing your wizard to escape a sticky end.

Disintegrate, even the nerfed 3.5 version, is more - much more - than a mega-damage spell.  Its utilities are legion: it can dispose of those pesky Walls of Force, blast holes in walls, doors, floors and ceilings and can be targeted against specific items to really run an opponent's day.

PS In view of the fact that True Seeing and Greater Dispel Magic have come top, I'd add that whilst these are very useful spells, they are replicated by the presence of a cleric.  The wizard should aim to go for the spells which are not on the clerical list, particularly since a wizard spell of equivalent spell should be better "pound for pound"* than a clerical spell, and since the cleric does not have to worry about spellbook capacity or inscription costs.

*At least, that's what we're told when we question why the cleric has so many other advantages.


----------



## dcollins (Jul 10, 2004)

Results (after 106 votes) are ordered below. Those within 50% of the top are in boldface.

*
81	Dispel Magic, Greater
72	True Seeing
63	Disintegrate
52	Contingency*
36	Antimagic Field
31	Chain Lightning
16	Globe of Invulnerability
13	Wall of Iron
12	Stone to Flesh
11	Summon Monster VI
9	Flesh to Stone
7	Planar Binding
7	Shadow Walk
6	Acid Fog
6	Heroism, Greater
6	Transformation
5	Freezing Sphere
4	Mage's Lucubration
4	Mass Animal Buff (any physical)
4	Mislead
4	Permanent Image
4	Suggestion, Mass
4	Undeath to Death
3	Circle of Death
3	Veil
2	Other (please post)
1	Eyebite
1	Mass Animal Buff (any mental)


----------

